# How to tell which basement floor drains drain to septic?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 28, 2010)

The title says it all.  I have a 110 year old basement, and there are several old drains, etc in the floor (sink, toilet, laundry sink, floor drain).  How do I  or a plumber actually tell if a drain is still actually a drain and if it goes to the septic field?

Thanks,  

vince


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 1, 2010)

The septic lid would need to be removed. Then colored water (special mixture) could be poured down each drain and determine if the water is going to the septic. Could also be done with a pipe test plug and an air connection.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

I would suggest the air test method; the color test requires a large amount of water to finally reach the septic tank.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I was thinking of ways I could test it myself, but was curious about how the pros do it.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

1victorianfarmhouse said:


> Thanks guys!  I was thinking of ways I could test it myself, but was curious about how the pros do it.



To be honestly, the pros don't do anything much different then the do it yourselfers; but don't let that secret get out or they can't then charge outrageous prices.


----------

